# Free Forum Hosting with Google Adsense Support



## Dark Core (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry guyz don't sue me or ignore my post and say, the question had been answered many times in this forum  pls.
I am new to Forum ( I mean hosting ), Actually I am in need of a Free forum that has Adsense support, I had heared many of the free forums post their own ad.  So pls guide me.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 3, 2009)

look for some free php and mysql supported hosting and install any free forum script like:
MyBB
SMF
PHPBB


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ 
Do I need Support for both php and MySql ??
Pls suggest me some free hosting sites that allows that, 
no0b here []


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 4, 2009)

yes you need both to run free forum scripts.
sorry, I don't know any reliable free hosting.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 4, 2009)

@Bkack Core,
PHP and MySQL are available with most free hosts out there.
You can try www.x10hosting.com...they have decent free hosting. But again, when they say its 'free', it means they are actually 'unreliable'. I have seen many people complaining about issues like DB errors, speed issues, etc. with their free hosting. But its worth what you pay for!

Remember, none of the free hosting is 'reliable'.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 4, 2009)

Agree with Rambo.
It's better to go for paid hosting, if one could afford.


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 6, 2009)

Tnx You, Rambo Sir


----------

